# finding the right exposure for capillary film



## newinthebusiness (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi all, i am new to printing my own t-shirts. i have purchased duracap 38 capillary film from Screen Printing Supplies, Screen Printing Equipment & Inks. I am trying to find out what to look for to determine if i am over or under exposing my film. I have downloaded the product information from site since it came with no instructions and all it says is to perform test exposers to determine correct exposure time. Well since i have never screen printed i have no clue what im looking for to determine if the time is correct. if anybody is familiar with capillary film please let me know what i need to look for.


----------



## TerryCombs (Nov 11, 2009)

Every exposure situation will be slightly different, so you will need to do some experimenting. But, here's a starting point for you depending on the method you're using for exposing your screens.

• Sunlight exposure – 30 seconds
• 5000 watt metal halide – 1 minute
• 1000 watt mercury vapor – 4 minutes
• 1000 watt quartz halogen – 5 minutes
• Unfiltered blacklights or grow lights – 5 minutes

When you remove the film positive, you should see a color variation between the exposed emulsion and the unexposed (behind the image). The emulsion should wash out easily with regular water pressure. If you have difficulty getting the image to wash out, you may be overexposing.

Hope this helps!


----------



## newinthebusiness (Aug 22, 2010)

I am using a yudu. dont laugh i know, but were else was i gonna get a light table, exposer unit and screen printer for under $200 lol, but it takes 4 18" 15w t8 bulbs


----------

